# New Boss BS2 pedal



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

[video=youtube;kzJvpe_1yeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kzJvpe_1yeg#![/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not funny and (coincidentally?) likely the worst tone I have ever heard out of a tube Vox. Hell, any Vox.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

*How NOT to demo a pedal!*

Check out this vid...........NAMM 2013: Boss DA2, MO2 en TE2 gitaar effect pedalen - YouTube
What a waste of space, eh?
I haven't used a distn./ overdrive pedal for years, but after listening to some of the better demos, curiousity has got the better of me and I have a DA2 on order from L&M. Fingers crossed.
Cheers, d


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> [video=youtube;kzJvpe_1yeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kzJvpe_1yeg#![/video]


Should have posted it on Monday.
The date in the credits is April 1...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

zontar said:


> Should have posted it on Monday.
> The date in the credits is April 1...


It was posted on Monday


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> It was posted on Monday


Okay--the date on my browser shows the 2nd--but that will depend on timezone settings...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

loudtubeamps said:


> Check out this vid...........NAMM 2013: Boss DA2, MO2 en TE2 gitaar effect pedalen - YouTube
> What a waste of space, eh?
> I haven't used a distn./ overdrive pedal for years, but after listening to some of the better demos, curiousity has got the better of me and I have a DA2 on order from L&M. Fingers crossed.
> Cheers, d


 I received the DA2 yesterday. Very impressed with the versatility and faithful reproduction of the guitar's frequencies , especially in the low end. Overall fairly quiet and would be a good clean boost as well as distn., easily controlled by the output level of the instrument.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Too bad Boss did not add a "true Bypass switch" on the new models.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Too bad Boss did not add a "true Bypass switch" on the new models.


[video=youtube;YOWeoizp4y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOWeoizp4y0[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I get that the buffered effects help retain the top end.
The rigs that I run, I feel that I have enough top end to compensate for any loss though.

The problem lies in mixing of the two different types of pedals, buffered with TBP pedals.
I didn't notice this until I added a BOSS pedal amongst the TBP pedals on my board.
If the buffered pedal is further up the chain, you'll then start getting popping noises out of the TBP pedals.
I solved this by just putting the BOSS pedal first in the chain, but this isn't always possible.
You can also mod the BOSS pedal, that's in a thread in here somewhere.


----------

